
Fixing Common Issues with the iOS Keyboard - zongitsrinzler
https://www.scaledrone.com/blog/fixing-common-issues-with-the-ios-keyboard/
======
makecheck
It seems like they should at least _try_ to have a single property (e.g.
UIWindow “autoResizeWhenKeyboardDisplayed”), leaving notifications and other
things as fallbacks. What are the odds that a view will do anything else?

Also, I don’t know why the iPad allows the keyboard to be dismissed but the
iPhone stubbornly does not. When this isn’t handled properly, “grandma” has no
hope and even I have to fiddle around or just kill the app to regain control.
That is a _ridiculous_ situation for the OS’ own keyboard to permit on a
regular basis.

